# ich geh fest!



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2009)

> It does not meet with your request for source code access. This request cannot be supported. Your concerns to be fully addressed in other ways.


...die unendliche geschichte um den versprochenen quellcode und ich plane besprechungsräume und überwachungssysteme - holt mich hier raus, ich bin ein automatisierer!


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2009)

Sei doch froh, ohne Quellcode kannst du da nicht reinsehen. Also wirst du den Hersteller wegen jedem Scheiß anrufen und wegen jedem noch so kleinen Fehler vor Ort zitieren.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, ohne Quellcode kannst du da nicht reinsehen. Also wirst du den Hersteller wegen jedem Scheiß anrufen und wegen jedem noch so kleinen Fehler vor Ort zitieren.



ich bin verdammt nochmal noch keine 30 - ich hab keinen bock mich zurück zu lehnen und däumchen zu drehen! ... ich will coden!!!


----------



## zotos (16 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ich will coden!!!



Dann such Dir einen anderen Job.


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin verdammt nochmal noch keine 30 - ich hab keinen bock mich zurück zu lehnen und däumchen zu drehen! ... ich will coden!!!



Jaja, du wirst auch noch lernen, das es manchmal ganz gut ist, nicht alles zu dürfen. 

Du bist doch da als Instandhaltung, oder als was genau? Wenn ja, dann war doch klar, daß es nicht soooo viel mit dem Proggen wird.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann such Dir einen anderen Job.



haste einen?


----------



## zotos (16 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haste einen?


Ja meinen.
Wenn Du nur Programmieren willst teilen wir uns den.

Du Programmierst und ich bekommt das Gehalt ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja meinen.
> Wenn Du nur Programmieren willst teilen wir uns den.
> 
> Du Programmierst und ich bekommt das Gehalt ;o)



selbst darauf würd ich mich im moment der verzweiflung einlassen


----------



## MW (16 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> selbst darauf würd ich mich im moment der verzweiflung einlassen



ach VL, alles wird gut, die Frage ist nur wann


----------



## OHGN (16 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...die unendliche geschichte um den versprochenen quellcode und ich plane besprechungsräume und überwachungssysteme - holt mich hier raus, ich bin ein automatisierer!


Tja, Wittstock war vielleicht doch nicht soooo schlecht......
Sachsen ist eben nicht alles!:s3:



vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin verdammt nochmal noch keine 30 - ich hab keinen bock mich zurück zu lehnen und däumchen zu drehen! ... ich will coden!!!





			
				Profil vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> Biografie
> Assistent > Student > Diplomand > Dipl. Ing. (BA) > Instandhaltungsing. > *IT/Automation Engineer*


"IT/Automation Engineer" hört sich ja erstmal sehr gewichtig an, aber coden tun die eher selten (das macht meistens das "Fußvolk").

Aber lass mal, lieber Koll. 4L, bei mir hatte das auch so seine Zeit gedauert, ehe ich das begriffen habe.
.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...die unendliche geschichte um den versprochenen quellcode und ich plane besprechungsräume und überwachungssysteme - holt mich hier raus, ich bin ein automatisierer!




Ja, hast du das den vorher nicht gewusst ???????


----------



## vierlagig (17 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ja, hast du das den vorher nicht gewusst ???????



NEIN! ...dürfte als antwort reichen... ich wurde als "SPS-Mann" eingestellt...


----------



## dtsclipper (17 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich wurde als "SPS-Mann" eingestellt...



Wie hat ein alter Bekannter von mir mal gesagt - 
Als SPSer bist Du die Hure der Automatisierungstechnik - der Kunde wird befriedigt. NICHT zufriedengestellt...

Ich fahre zeitweise Gabelstapler, die Räume planen andere...:sm8:


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> NEIN! ...dürfte als antwort reichen... ich wurde als "SPS-Mann" eingestellt...


auch darauf passt:


zotos schrieb:


> Dann such Dir einen anderen Job.


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Tja, Wittstock war vielleicht doch nicht soooo schlecht......
> Sachsen ist eben nicht alles!:s3:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Huh?

was das?
Entweder Dipl oder BA denke ich

*Dipl. Ing. (BA)*


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Seit wann hat ein S7 Porgramm eigentlich einen eigenen Quellcode?

*fg*

Sag denen "her mit den Programm oder du schriebst es selbst neu und zahlst denen nichts".


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> was das?
> Entweder Dipl oder BA denke ich


 
Berufsakademie = BA


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Berufsakademie = BA


 
Und da darfst du dich Dipl. Ing. nennen?
Ich habe auf der Akademie nur einen Techniker bekommen und musste eine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung absolvieren. War allerinds eine Einrichtung des öffentlichen Rechts, sprich von einer Kammer.


Ist das so wie Dr. (EH)?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Februar 2009)

Natürlich darf vierlagig das.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Und da darfst du dich Dipl. Ing. nennen?
> Ich habe auf der Akademie nur einen Techniker bekommen und musste eine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung absolvieren. War allerinds eine Einrichtung des öffentlichen Rechts, sprich von einer Kammer.


 


> (2) Aufgrund der erfolgreich abgelegten staatlichen Prüfung verleiht der Freistaat
> Sachsen ein Diplom mit der staatlichen Bezeichnung „Diplom-Ingenieur​(Berufsakademie)“, Kurzform „Dipl.-Ing. (BA)“ in männlicher bzw. weiblicher Form.


 
aus: http://www.ba-bautzen.de/fileadmin/dokumente/Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik.pdf


----------



## Approx (18 Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal gehört, als die Zone noch "DDR" hieß, da gabs dort *nur* Ings. 
Ein Maler war ein "Farbverteilungsingenieur" und ein Bohnenpflücker war "Hülsenfrucht-Auflesungsingenieur".
Sollte jetzt aber nur ein Spaß (von einem Techniker) sein... 

Greez Appro


----------



## Gebs (18 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haste einen?



Wenn Du nach NRW ziehen willst, dann JA, ich habe einen!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, als die Zone noch "DDR" hieß, da gabs dort *nur* Ings.
> Ein Maler war ein "Farbverteilungsingenieur" und ein Bohnenpflücker war "Hülsenfrucht-Auflesungsingenieur".
> Sollte jetzt aber nur ein Spaß (von einem Techniker) sein...
> 
> Greez Appro



Ja ja die Ohren, die wachsen bei so manchem am A... !

@maxi

Ich dachte immer, mit den ganzen Scheinen kennst du dich perfekt aus. Aber siehste, man kann immer noch dazulernen.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja ja die Ohren, die wachsen bei so manchem am A... !


 
Heißt nicht umsonst A.... mit Ohren!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja ja die Ohren, die wachsen bei so manchem am A... !


Das sind dann die Leute, die man beim Kaffeetrinken fragt "Schmeckt der Einlauf?"


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aus: http://www.ba-bautzen.de/fileadmin/dokumente/Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik.pdf


 

Auch will


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Auch will


 
Such dir einen Arbeitgeber der dich anstellt und mach ein BA-Studium!


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, als die Zone noch "DDR" hieß, da gabs dort *nur* Ings.
> Ein Maler war ein "Farbverteilungsingenieur" und ein Bohnenpflücker war "Hülsenfrucht-Auflesungsingenieur".
> Sollte jetzt aber nur ein Spaß (von einem Techniker) sein...
> 
> Greez Appro


 

Hatten nach der Wende irgendwann einen Spezialisten (In Bayern ist Spezialist eher ein Schimpfwort)
Angeblich Ing. der nicht mit einen Tauchspulen Duspol messen wollte, nur mit Digitalanzeige. Der wollt uns weis machen in der DDR gab es die nur mit Digitalanzeige und ist dabei nicht einmal Rot geworden.
Der hatte auch ansonsten so einige Phy
Der hatte es dann aber bald bleiben lassen und ist selbständiger Tennistrainer geworden.


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Such dir einen Arbeitgeber der dich anstellt und mach ein BA-Studium!


 
Na mit Arbeitgeber mangelt es ja nicht.
Ich will doch nur den Titel haben!

Jetzt habe ich schon so manche Referate und Hausarbeiten für die Studien der Kumpels geschrieben, finde jetzt sollte ich auch einen Ing bekommen 
Oder Besser: Dr. Maxi


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hatten nach der Wende irgendwann einen Spezialisten (In Bayern ist Spezialist eher ein Schimpfwort)
> Angeblich Ing. der nicht mit einen Tauchspulen Duspol messen wollte, nur mit Digitalanzeige. Der wollt uns weis machen in der DDR gab es die nur mit Digitalanzeige und ist dabei nicht einmal Rot geworden.
> Der hatte auch ansonsten so einige Phy
> Der hatte es dann aber bald bleiben lassen und ist selbständiger Tennistrainer geworden.


 
War wohl besser für ihn! 

Also wir haben während dem Studium (noch gar nicht so lange her) immer mit den schönen russischen Voltmetern gemessen. Von wegen mit Digitalanzeige! 



maxi schrieb:


> Na mit Arbeitgeber mangelt es ja nicht.
> Ich will doch nur den Titel haben!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich schon so manche Referate und Hausarbeiten für die Studien der Kumpels geschrieben, finde jetzt sollte ich auch einen Ing bekommen
> Oder Besser: Dr. Maxi


 
Ich glaub mit mal einfach so den Titel abstauben wirds nix!


----------



## Gebs (18 Februar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit mal einfach so den Titel abstauben wirds nix!



Gibt es noch den Konsul Weyer? Da kann man sich sowas kaufen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2009)

@maxi
suche mal bei ebay nach "titel"

da findeste unter anderem sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/REALER-TITEL-GRA...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309


sicher was für dich dabei...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxi
> suche mal bei ebay nach "titel"
> 
> da findeste unter anderem sowas:
> ...




Hast Dir das mal angesehen ????  Mehr als 10 Verfügbar !!!!!!!



aha*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2009)

...ist den jetzt so ein Adelstitel mehr wert als der Meisterbrief von Maxi....

wenn ja kaufe ich auch so einen...was soll er kosten...?

@Markus
geht es das du dann meinen Usernamen änderst, in "Helmut von der Reparatur"!!!!


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxi
> suche mal bei ebay nach "titel"
> 
> da findeste unter anderem sowas:
> ...


 
Ne, aber glub Dipl. Ing. Maschinenbau wird zu Ostern verteilt.
Jedenfalls glaube ich das, bei dem was Die immer zusammen konstruiren.

PS: Für so einen Titel bräucht ich evtl. nur heiraten.


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Hui, 
akademischer Techniker, Meister, Dr. von Maxi

So will ich dann aber immer angesprochen werden.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hui,
> akademischer Techniker, Meister, Dr. von Maxi
> 
> So will ich dann aber immer angesprochen werden.


 
Du hast den Graf vergessen!


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2009)

Helmut_vor_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Markus
> geht es das du dann meinen Usernamen änderst, in "Helmut von der Reparatur"!!!!


 

*bing*
wunsch erfüllt - bitte zukünftig beim login beachten...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> *bing*
> wunsch erfüllt - bitte zukünftig beim login beachten...


 
Mensch Markus! Jetzt hast du dich ja auch noch vertippt. Er wollte doch "Helmut_vo*n*_der_Reparatur" heißen! 

PS:
Das Beste finde ich ja den Untertitel zum Usernamen:


> SPS-Programmierer ohne Furcht und Tadel


 
Echt der Brüller! *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (18 Februar 2009)

geändert in:
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
sorry


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Februar 2009)

Besser wäre gewesen " Ohne Furcht und Adel" - denn es ist alles nur gekauft!

Ich lach mir nen Ast Leute ist das geil!

Alles V... hier und ich gehör dazu!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2009)

...ach schön, heute nacht wenn ich in meinen Himmelbett Liege, Träume ich davon wie ich um meine Güter reite...und wehe hier hetzt einer gegen mich, der wird sofort gevierteilt (von 4L)....

schöne grüße "von der Reparatur"

PS. ich suche noch einen Hoffnarren, bei Intresse per PN melden


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Ich lach mir nen Ast Leute ist das geil!
> 
> Alles V... hier und ich gehör dazu!


 
Man merkt halt dass Fasnet vor der Tür steht! 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ach schön, heute nacht wenn ich in meinen Himmelbett Liege, Träume ich davon wie ich um meine Güter reite...und wehe hier hetzt einer gegen mich, der wird sofort gevierteilt (von 4L)....
> 
> schöne grüße "von der Reparatur"
> 
> PS. ich suche noch einen Hoffnarren, bei Intresse per PN melden


 
Ich wäre bereit. Allerdings nur bei entsprechender Bezahlung!

PS: Besonders die nächsten paar Tage könnten ein bisschen teurer werden!  Und am Besten bräuchte ich dann gleich auch mal ne Woche bezahlten Urlaub!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2009)

...kein problemm mein wagerer Cerberus, ich erhöhe einfach die Steuern....was kostet die Welt....?


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2009)

Also ehs hier zu Adelig wird, bleib ich bei meinem franz Landadel...
Son Käse, alles nur Tittel ohne Mittel....
Aber 4L wenn du die Funktionen alle Kennst, wo das Prog erfüllen soll, machs Platt, progs neu und bring Verbesserungen ein. Wesch ist die Firma mit ihrem Hinterforzige Verhalten.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*Reparaturadel oder Adelreparatur ?*

Hallo,



			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Markus! Jetzt hast du dich ja auch noch vertippt. Er wollte doch "Helmut_von_der_Reparatur" heißen!



Aber "Helmut_vor_und_nach_der_Reparatur" wär ja auch nicht schlecht ...*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*Rheinischer Landadel, leider verarmt ...*

Hallo,

und ich bin dann in Zukunft "Question_mark_vor_und_nach_der_Frage" 

:s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2009)

hallo QM,
dat  ist zu lang ich brauche jetzt schon 10 min mich einzulogen....


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo QM,
> dat  ist zu lang ich brauche jetzt schon 10 min mich einzulogen....




weil du zu alt bist um dir den langen nick zu merken.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Februar 2009)

*Ich will meinen Nick behalten, heul ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_vor_und_nach_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> dat ist zu lang ich brauche jetzt schon 10 min mich einzulogen....



Ist doch kein Problem, Du schaffst es wenigstens noch, Dich einzuloggen. Ich hätte so einen Nick nach 5 Minuten vergessen und würde mich nie wieder im Forum einloggen können. Hilft Buer-Lecithin auch in so schweren Fällen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## peter(R) (19 Februar 2009)

@ Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

müste das aber im Untertitel nicht eigentlich

SPS Programmierer ohne Furcht *VOR* Tadel

heissen ????  *ROFL*

peter(R)


----------



## Kieler (2 März 2009)

*..neuer Job*



vierlagig schrieb:


> haste einen?



Falls Du wieder in Richtung Norden Hamburg/Kiel orientierst würde sich bestimmt etwas finden. Hier kannst Du den ganzen Tag programmieren. Mit allem was dazu gehört. Mit dem Kunden Pflichtenhefte erstellen, programmieren, Inbetrieb nehmen. Die Anlagen betreuen...  Das ganze dann bei 3 Projekten gleichzeitig.  Multitasking!


----------

